# my pigeon can't fly



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

i have a female fancy pigeon and it can't fly it flaps in a weird way and keeps 1 wing higher then the other 1 it doesnt look like its injured it eats and drinks here are some pics. plz help


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

She is so beautiful.
When she flaps are the wings eaqualy opened, is it one lower than the other while flapping?
How old is she? Did she ever fly before and stopped now?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

she did fly before but stopped now when she flaps one wing flaps in a really weird way but i dnt know how to tell how old she is.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

if you know something i can do plz tell me i feel really bad for it


----------



## HappyXD (Dec 2, 2011)

It could likely have a broken wing you know they don't show pain. It is weird most animals don't show pain nor do they cry like us. But i'm saying it is sick or has broken its wing.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Which wing are we talking about .....is it the left ?

Are you able to put the bird on a flat surface ....and photograph the wing side in question while the bird is in a normal stance , seeing clearly how one wing is from the other will help members dertermine what might be going on with this pretty bird .


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

She flaps only one wing, the other does not even move it? As Whytwings said i am thinking about his left wing too. Doesn't have the arched , smooth shape. I am not an expert, but i am trying to make some logic:








No. 1 . In the pic this side doesn't look ok. But if it was only this part broken it would hang down and the pigeon could still lift the wing
No. 2 & no 3 may be a joint problem.
No. 3 In my opinion this may be the problem. Just as in humans, when your shoulder hurts or is broken/ dislocated you cannot lift your whole arm.

You can gently touch the birds's healthy wing and the other one to compare. You will need to stretch it in order to feel the bones. If it's stiff and cannot be stretched don't force it as you can do more damage.

Sometimes there's nerve problem.
Most likely the bird hit itself because it's noticeable.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

its hasnt been flying for a long time like 5 weeks she flaps the left wing more then the right one


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can see in the pic where she does hold the left wing lower. Sounds as though she injured it. When you check it, do you feel any swelling or lumps in that wing near the joints?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

how do i add more images cause i got alot


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

When you say left wing you are referring to the wing from the left side of the pigeon?
The way it looks in the pic. the the left wing of the pigeon doesn't look properly folded. But it cold be the way she sits. Her wing is dropping, do you see any difference?

Check, as Jay said, for swelling, lumps anything around joints.

Just add pics the way you added before one by one copy and paste the IMG Code.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> how do i add more images cause i got alot


1 : click on " go advanced " ....under submit reply

2 : click on " manage attacments "

3 : click on " browse " and search for the file / photo's

4 : Click on " Upload "

5 : Finally click on " "Submit Reply "


Ta Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I forgot to mention , you can run into difficulties if you have reached your quota ( the amount of pics the system will let you upload . There is a maximum amount we can all upload 

If this does occur you may have to go to your " user CP " and delete images that you have previously uploaded or delete irrelevant pics .

Hope I have been helpful !


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

whytwings said:


> 1 : click on " go advanced " ....under submit reply
> 
> 2 : click on " manage attacments "
> 
> ...


 WOW, wow, wow. Thank you. I didn't know that you can attach images directly from my computer. I used to upload from my comp to Photobucket and then attach . It's good i leant an efficient tool.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

here are some more pictures. check out page 2


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

and more pictures


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

my neighbour said she got hit by a car


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

thepigeonguy said:


> my neighbour said she got hit by a car


It could be a nerve damaged. That doesn't mean it will not fly. Some birds do fly after some time.


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

its been like months though


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well then, she probably isn't going to fly. You can arrange parts of the loft so that she can still get around well. Not hard to do.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Is she using her wings when she jumps down from on a 3-4 feet stand. If yes, you can arrange the loft so she can get in the places she likes and be able to jump down; but make sure it's not too high..it won't be easy for the legs afterwards. She could reach the highest place and manage to come back the same way if arranged the loft. Do you have many pigeons in the loft?

This is the ladder i use for my disabled pigeon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima, does your pigeon actually climb that ladder?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Dima, does your pigeon actually climb that ladder?


Oh, yes. He has three ladders. At the beginning i had one ladder and i was carring it with me, i was his servant and would put it where i knew he wanted to go.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would love to see a picture of him using it.


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> I would love to see a picture of him using it.



I will upload video, but the quality is not too got. I'll post it on the Bigboy's old post.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Dima said:


> I will upload video, but the quality is not too got. I'll post it on the Bigboy's old post.


Can you post a link then?


----------



## thepigeonguy (Aug 23, 2012)

its easy for her to get to places i have 7 pigeons right now


----------

